# Any good Linux YouTube channels to follow?



## MannDude (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm curious as to what YouTube channels some of you follow or would recommend to someone who is wanting to get started with Linux to introduce them to it as well as just general channels that would be beneficial for all. I've got a buddy who is interested in a career switch and has been interested in learning more Linux stuff. I sent him some resources that I knew of and told him about the Linux Action Show on YouTube however am uncertain of any others. What do you all suggest?


----------



## Neo (Jul 11, 2015)

ElementAnimation

Tinkernut

LinusTechTips

for example.


----------



## MikeA (Jul 11, 2015)

Is YouTube the only option? I think learning better would be reading through guides on specific areas. I personally think it's a bit easier for new people than watching videos, but it might be different for each person. I don't have anything to contribute in the means of YouTube channels though, never seen any that focus specifically on linux.


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 12, 2015)

I love this channel for Linux *cough* https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBE-FO9JUOghSysV9gjTeHw


----------

